# A FallenUnity Highlight Montage



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Fallen Unity Community Halo3 Winter 2009 Highlight Film*​ 
This is our Winter Highlight film, showing off our members in action. It's 10:00 minutes long and put to music :hsd:.​ 




 ​ 
This is your typical Halo3 montageaddle:, with the music telling the story.
If you watch our movie, please leave a comment here and on YouTube.​ 

Thank you!​


----------

